# Food suggestions (Fromm vs. Solid Gold Wolf Cub)



## Koala (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm new, so I hope I am putting this in the right place! I have a 7 month old German Shepherd. He has been eating Orijen Large Breed Puppy for the last several months, but we've come to think it might be a bit too protein rich for him, and are contemplating making a change. 

We have narrowed it down to a few options, but are having difficulty making an final choice. Any thoughts and input would be appreciated.

Options:

~Solid Gold Wolf Cub (we like this because it does not contain chicken and that's something we'd like to move away from if possible)

~Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato (It is an all life stage food that is within the safe ranges on calcium and potassium, but it isn't specifically a large breed puppy food or a puppy food at all for that matter) 

~Fromm Large Breed Puppy (Specifically for large breed puppies, but does contain chicken)

If anyone has any experience with either of these foods, we'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Koala said:


> If anyone has any experience with either of these foods, we'd love to hear what you think!


I rotate my dogs through the Fromm 4 Star flavors, as they're designed to work as a rotation diet, without having to transition gradually between them. I love how my dogs are doing on Fromm.

More than that, I'm very happy with the company's ethics -- it's family owned, and they manufacture their food in their own factory (i.e., they don't contract out to Diamond or some factory that makes 20 other brands of food). My understanding is that they've also never had a recall -- compare that to record to SG: 
Solid Gold Dog Food Recall
Pet Food Recall 2012 List: Diamond Dog Food, Kirkland, Solid Gold and More! | Foodbeat


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

I can only speak to Fromm Large Breed Puppy and found it to be an excellent kibble.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I fed my dog Fromm Large Breed Puppy and now Fromm Large Breed Dog and I have been very happy with it. 

I don't rotate I give her the same everyday with some suppliments and toppers.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I feed my Sting Solid Gold. I am very pleased with the quality of their food. I didn't start him on it until he was about 1 1/2 so he started with the Solid Gold Wolfking - the adult version of their Wolfcub. For the past couple of years he has been on their Barking At the Moon which he loves - it happened when the supplier ran short of the Wolfking. It is pricey but goes a long way - my Sting is 130 lbs. and only eats 4 1/2 cups a day.


----------



## Koala (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. We went with the Fromm and he seems to love it.


----------

